# Candy Hash/ Soild Oil?



## Disco94 (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow!  It's been awhile since I have been on here but I have a question.  I have a friend who has a friend (yea... it one of those situations) who has access to "Candy Hash", but he has also called it solid oil.  My friend has smoked it and says it is solid at room temp. but melts once it is touched with a flame.  It seems like a type of oil from what I hear but it has my brain juices flowing...  What is it?  Has anybody heard this term before and can give me some help.  All the Google research I have done is coming back empty.  It is not a candy but a hash that is smoked.  Any help?


----------



## nvthis (Feb 28, 2012)

Shatter


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 28, 2012)

:yeahthat: :woohoo: :yay: :bong:


----------



## ziggyross (Mar 15, 2012)

Very nice NVTHIs so tell us how you made it.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 15, 2012)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> Very nice NVTHIs so tell us how you made it.


That looks like some BHO


----------



## nvthis (Mar 15, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> That looks like some BHO


 
Those batches are Qwiso 

(Note the reddish tint, as apposed to that crazy golden honey color of BHO..)


----------



## Irish (Mar 15, 2012)

:48:


----------

